# Laguna Sloop 30 Manual/PDF



## Sixbey19 (May 30, 2019)

This is probably a duplicate but I just bought this 1985 Sailboat and looking for a manual. I’m not finding anything on the internet. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## jomeireh1 (Jul 31, 2021)

Bought my first sailboat in October. Been learning a ton and have a great teacher! Finally decided to get the spinnaker out and try flying it. I didn't unpack it to check how it was packed, just trusted that it would unfurl correctly and it did not. We brought it down quickly and got it sorted, but I had a good laugh as we raised agiant knot first!


----------

